# NÄKRAJ (näkyvyys rajoitettu)



## Rayines

What does NÄKRAJ mean, please?
Thank you.


----------



## yannalan

It does not seem to be a finnish word...


----------



## Rayines

It's a category for a ticket for a Musical Festival in Savonlinna, Finland. That's why I thought it was a Finnish word.


----------



## jonquiliser

Hola Rayines 

It's not a word, it's an abbreviation for "näkyvyys rajoitettu" - limited visibility. I just saw on the page of the Savonlinna music festival that some seats have limited visibility, I imagine these tickets would be slightly cheaper.


----------



## Rayines

jonquiliser said:


> Hola Rayines
> 
> It's not a word, it's an abbreviation for "näkyvyys rajoitettu" - limited visibility. I just saw on the page of the Savonlinna music festival that some seats have limited visibility, I imagine these tickets would be slightly cheaper.


Yes they are. That would be good for the concerts, but not for the opera. Thank you very much .


----------

